# ciao a tutti



## Arsozzenal (28 Agosto 2012)

ciao a tutti fratelli rossoneri!!!!nuovo forum gente vecchia....quest'anno toccherà soffrire parecchio ma sono sicuro che ci consoleremo tutti a vicenda


----------



## Degenerate X (28 Agosto 2012)

Non ti saluto


----------



## Arsozzenal (28 Agosto 2012)

tranquillo!!!al ritorno te ne do di più


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2012)




----------

